# amdacpusrsvc [EVENT]: SERVICE_CONTROL_POWEREVENT: FAILED



## cborgman1 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been experiencing this issue since 2014 winter break, and it still persists today, despite multiple reformatting attempts, and an upgrade from Windows 7 Home Premium to Windows 8.1 Pro.

The error is this: I get a grey screen that pops up only when I am doing things like browsing the internet, opening iTunes, opening Microsoft office, etc... but the weird part is that the error does not occur when playing video games, although it manifests itself in a different way during gaming.

It does not happen when I just leave my computer on the home screen, or any other time. It is really weird, and it has survived multiple re-formats and other troubleshooting (even a registry cleaning).

This is a video of the error popping up upon opening the internet:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O38MBs1GS50

When this error occurs, the screen goes completely grey, and does not turn off the computer, or produce a blue screen error. I have had a few bluescreen errors like an NTFS bsod and a few others, which can be explained further and shown in my event logs, of which I was able to reconcile and fix. The computer stays on as if it is running, as you can see in this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O38MBs1GS50

The hang on the grey screen can only be removed through hard restarting the computer.

The only times I have been able to not get the error while using the computer are when I play Counter-strike: Global Offensive, or any other video game. Although I can still game, the problem does manifest itself in different ways during gaming as you can see here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WytPefbXIS8
and here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP6pl_oBUuM
and here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB1iW5qRS5M


While you may think that this error is hardware related, I can assure you it is not, because I have RMA'd my Monitor, Motherboard, Graphics Card, and SSD, in attempt to reconcile the issue.



I have searched this error (in the title) on Google, and have found someone else with the problem, and have completed what other sites have recommended, but the error still persists, and none of the solutions I found were able to mark the question as [SOLVED]. So yes, I have tried to reconcile this issue on my own, to no avail. I have uninstalled and re-installed the GPU Drivers, Reformatted, cleaned the registry, ran chkdsk (/scan /sportfix and /f /r), and nothing has worked. Please help, and thanks in advance!

*OS:*
Windows 8.1 Pro

*GPU DRIVER VERISON:*
AMD CATALYST SOFTWARE SUITE >> 14.501.1003-141120a-178000C

*Computer Specs:*
Corsair 250D Mini-ITX (Case)
Corsair AIR SP120 (Fans)
CorsairAF140(Fans)
Corsair H100i WaterCooler 
Seasonic 660 W (PSUP)
WD OEM 1 TB 3.5 BLK (HDD)
Kingston HyperX 240GB (SSD)
Asrock Z97E-ITX/AC 
Inter Core i7-4790K
Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 (GPU)

*Peripherals:*
Razer Blackwidow Mechanical Keyboard
Razer DeathAdder Ergo
Astro A40 + MixAmp
BenQ XL2420Z


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As a test replace the Razor KB and Mouse with standard units and uninstall the drivers.

Across 2 different OS's and multiple format and reinstalls it's highly unlikely to be a OS problem, that leaves odd drivers or hardware


----------



## cborgman1 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't have the ability to use a different KB or Mouse because I do not have alternate peripherals at my disposal. Do you think this could be related to the RAM being a bit wonky? I wasn't even using drivers for the KB or Mouse since I have to reformat frequently.

Just refreshed my PC to get out of a Critical_Process_Died BSOD Loop so I am kind of losing my **** :angry:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you think it may be ram related run at least 6 passes with Memtest86+

D/L Memtest+ Here are some helpful instructions > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## cborgman1 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have ran memtest86 for only one pass and got no errors, but I will leave it on tonight so that it can get at least 7 passes. I haven't experienced the amdacpusrsvc error, and haven't seen it in eventviewer yet.

I just used the Windows 8.1 Pro Utility of REFRESHING the system, which is just a lower level reformat, because I had a BSOD LOOP of "CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED."

I Have gotten rid of this BSOD LOOP, and now I am experiencing (from looking at my Eventvwr.msc) the following Errors:

*Kernel-EventTracing*
Event ID: 2
Log: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing/Admin
General: Session "RjvTrace" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000035
Error Code: 3221225525
LoggingMode: 16777217

*WMI*
Event ID: 24
General: Event provider ProtectionManagement attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_MpEvent" whose target class "MSFT_MpEvent" in //./root/microsoft/protectionManagement namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I haven't found anything definitive on RjvTrace thought it sounds like a networking command and may be part of a network driver or even A/V software.

MSFT_MpEvent is Windows Defender related.

Neither look to be anything to worry about Event Viewer can hold many errors that MS considers normal.


----------



## cborgman1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I mean they are the only things showing up in eventvwr.msc and I have gotten 4 different blue screens in the last 4 weeks. I still get the errors described in the video and can't use my computer at all, other than gaming, which is driving me insane.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instructions here > Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.

Only post the results in this thread to keep the topic straight.


----------



## cborgman1 (Jan 11, 2009)

I will try to post this, but as you may have noticed from watching the videos I've posted, I can't access the internet for more than a few seconds or minutes without rendering the grey screen.


----------



## cborgman1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is the BSOD Collection Results:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/bsod-collection-results-985513.html#post6241217

For the perfmon /report section of your link, I got the error "The Operator or administrator has refused the request," and I received this error even when running CMD as an administrator.


----------



## cborgman1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do keep in mind that, when a grey screen error (refer to videos) occurs, it does not produce a blue screen error, or give me any information to work with.


----------

